# "New Posts" thread limit



## Leon (May 2, 2007)

just curious, since i've not been able to access the site very much lately, if you might add an option in the User CP for being able to see more than just the last 100 updated threads.

since the site has grown so much, it seems that the allotted 100 que fills up quite quick, probably at least twice a day.


----------



## Rick (May 2, 2007)

That's a cool idea.


----------



## BigM555 (May 2, 2007)




----------



## thedownside (May 2, 2007)

it would be cool if in the User CP you could pick which areas of the site to draw those new posts from. There are a couple of sections i know i never really have any iterest in checking.


----------



## Shawn (May 2, 2007)

Good idea, Leon. This place is gettin' busy.


----------



## LilithXShred (May 2, 2007)

How about using RSS? You can see the last posts made in the last 14 days or more, and you can mark important articles.


----------



## Chris (May 2, 2007)

Increased to 200. It may come back down depending on the server load from the extra queries. Searching is probably one of the most resource intensive functions in vBulletin, so I have to keep an eye on it.


----------



## BigM555 (May 2, 2007)

That's awesome Chris thanks!


----------



## Ivan (May 2, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 2, 2007)

Hell yeah, shanks man.


----------



## Rick (May 2, 2007)

Gracias, Cristobal.


----------



## garcia3441 (May 2, 2007)

Thanks, Chris.


----------



## OzzyC (May 2, 2007)

I use that thing all the time.


----------



## Leon (May 3, 2007)

Chris said:


> Increased to 200. It may come back down depending on the server load from the extra queries. Searching is probably one of the most resource intensive functions in vBulletin, so I have to keep an eye on it.



awesome. so, does the forum do a search each time it puts a thread together? i hadn't thought of it that way before.


----------



## Chris (May 3, 2007)

Aye.

If user = leon AND post = new since (last time leon was on) AND marked unread THEN display.

(something like that  )


----------



## Leon (May 3, 2007)

excellent


----------



## Chris (May 4, 2007)

As expected, this is back down to 100. Site's just too busy to double the query count of the most popular request. I'll be migrating to (yet again) a bigger server soon, so it'll go back up when I have the overhead.


----------



## Rick (May 4, 2007)

It's all good.


----------



## Chris (May 4, 2007)

Clearly, the solution is to never, ever, leave ss.org for more than 10 minutes at a time. Even while sleeping.


----------



## playstopause (May 4, 2007)

Isn't it what most people here already do?


----------



## Leon (May 4, 2007)

d'oh! thanks for trying though 

maybe i'll turn on that auto-thread-subscription thing, so that threads i'm interested in will be there, and i won't have to wade through much to find them again.


----------



## BigM555 (May 6, 2007)

Chris said:


> Clearly, the solution is to never, ever, leave ss.org for more than 10 minutes at a time. Even while sleeping.



Bu...b.....bu.....but I TRY!

Thanks for trying Chris. Look forward to the future capability.


----------

